# can i make my bar soaps into liquid?



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

please take into consideration that I have not done any kind of research whatsoever on liquid soap yet so please excuse my stupid questions; I only know that potassium hydroxide is used in place of sodium hydroxide.  with that being said, I obviously did not use potassium hydroxide in my bar soaps(I have been doing HP and MP) but can you make those bars into liquid or a body wash?  

another stupid question, I already have unscented plain body wash and I add my own essential oils and fragrance oils. i have added a tiny bit of vit e oil and jojoba oil to it before.  it does not have to be heated, just add the scent and mix.  is there a way to add shea butter or cocoa butter to that base or no? i absolutely love shea and cocoa butter but my base does not come with it.  Ideally, I would like to make my own liquid soap altogether but I'm still playing with other processes for other things.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 20, 2013)

You can make CP soap into a "liquid" soap, it is nothing like real liquid soap tho, in my experience. You are best not to add anything besides scent to a base, it has preservatives added to cover that amount of body wash, anything added has the potential to make it grow bacteria.


----------



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

savonierre said:


> You can make CP soap into a "liquid" soap, it is nothing like real liquid soap tho, in my experience. You are best not to add anything besides scent to a base, it has preservatives added to cover that amount of body wash, anything added has the potential to make it grow bacteria.




okay!! thanks for that info!! so the best thing for me to do is to first purchase the KOH? how long does it typically take to make a liquid soap?


----------



## judymoody (Sep 20, 2013)

You have found the liquid soap forum.  Why not spend a few hours doing some research here first?  Chances are, your initial questions have probably been answered already many, many times.  If, after putting in some personal effort, you still have questions, I'm sure somebody experienced in liquid soap formulation would be happy to answer them.


----------



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

judymoody said:


> You have found the liquid soap forum.  Why not spend a few hours doing some research here first?  Chances are, your initial questions have probably been answered already many, many times.  If, after putting in some personal effort, you still have questions, I'm sure somebody experienced in liquid soap formulation would be happy to answer them.




okay thanks. you could have not even responded..i do believe your entire comment did not answer ANY of the questions i typed in this forum. that is not me choosing which answers i want or not. your answers just simply did not belong to any of my questions. but thanks again!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 20, 2013)

You're missing the point.  The purpose of a forum is to educate and to create a sense of community.  The information that you want is already here and in searching for it, you will get to know the people here and can appreciate the contributions they have generously shared.  I am telling you how to find that information and encouraging you to do some active learning which will serve you far better in the long run if you are serious about formulating new products.


----------



## huffychick (Sep 20, 2013)

okay i'm done arguing with you. THANKS!


----------



## Yooper (Sep 20, 2013)

The short answer is "no".  

You can melt some CP soaps so they are sort of liquid-y, but they won't turn into KOH liquid soaps. 

They are different.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 20, 2013)

What Savonierre is trying to say is if you want a liquid soap, you will have to make it with the oils and the koh. You can't melt down cp or hp bars and add koh to them (not sure it that was your thought process). I have not made liquid soap yet but I have looked in to it. When I first started making soaps, I shredded some Ivory bars, added boiling water to them and it was nice and liquid like until it cooled and became the consistency of snot. So as Yopper said, no. You can try it and see if you can get it to work, but please don't add KOH to it, that would be like rebatch cp soap and adding more NaOH to it.


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2013)

There's a way, but it'd be more trouble than it's worth.  You'd need an anion exchange column that'd adsorb soap ions from sodium soap sol'n and then desorb them with potassium.  Just a thought experiment, really.


----------

